
China's Xinjiang Residents Are Being Forced to Install Surveillance App - Zhenya
https://globalvoices.org/2017/07/19/chinas-xinjiang-residents-are-being-forced-to-install-surveillance-apps-on-mobile-phones/
======
paradite
Seen yesterday at:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14826977](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14826977)

------
xiaoma
This comes on the heels of banning beards: [http://www.bbc.com/news/world-
asia-china-39460538](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-39460538)

and banning "extreme" Muslim names:
[https://www.hongkongfp.com/2017/04/25/china-bans-extreme-
mus...](https://www.hongkongfp.com/2017/04/25/china-bans-extreme-muslim-baby-
names-xinjiang-reports/)

China's approach to its Muslim population couldn't be more different than
western Europe's.

------
pcnonpc
It's interesting that neither China nor Europe is likely to integrate most of
them into society.

Islam is not only a religion. It comes integrated with governance structure
and laws its adherents need to abide by. The whole belief system is
strengthened by 5 times of praying every day and very strong community.

The problem with Islam is not its religion part but the whole structure that
resists any integration or adaptation to fit well with other cultures.

~~~
paradite
A particular group of Muslim population integrated pretty well in China:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hui_people](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hui_people)

They enjoy a wide spectrum of what Americans call affirmative action. How do I
know? I grew up with a few friends who are Hui people.

